# FISH TANK HEADLIGHTS ANYONE!?!?!?!?! oh boy.



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

Check out this New Beetle with *FISH TANK HEADLIGHTS!*
























oy vey


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FISH TANK HEADLIGHTS ANYONE!?!?!?!?! oh boy. (JimmyD)*

actually mine sorta look like that right now... seems as if my driverside decided to form a leak somewhere.
p.s. I always felt bad for the fish on that car.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

i just feel sorry for the car....


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FISH TANK HEADLIGHTS ANYONE!?!?!?!?! oh boy. (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_actually mine sorta look like that right now... seems as if my driverside decided to form a leak somewhere.
p.s. I always felt bad for the fish on that car.
yea i have the same problem. i actually thought of doing this, but was like







what am i thinking. or i can drill into my headlights and instead of having a sleepy beetle, i can have a crying beetle


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FISH TANK HEADLIGHTS ANYONE!?!?!?!?! oh boy. (JimmyD)*

How do you feed the fishes and change the water? Don't let the PETA folks see that.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

hahaha imagine what they go through when the car is moving down the road...


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: FISH TANK HEADLIGHTS ANYONE!?!?!?!?! oh boy. (JimmyD)*

some people are seriously retarded


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

There are just things you just don't do to VW. And there are plenty of examples on this car.
Is that fish dead? It's just laying there on the bottom of the housing.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (the_toad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_toad* »_There are just things you just don't do to VW. And there are plenty of examples on this car.
Is that fish dead? It's just laying there on the bottom of the housing.
thats just gravel







. dont worry i thought the same thing till u look closely


----------



## jericizzo (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (jericizzo)*

Pimp my Bug


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Napoleon Dynamite)*


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (TightDub)*

this has been brought up before here, its a show car so some things are over the top it doesnt mean the car gets driven with fish just because u see fish in headlights, headlights can be swappen in/out in 30 seconds
This is nothing, i have seen somewhere huge fish tanks in trucks with baby sharks in the tank


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I get the show car thingy...but its still loco to actually go from fish tank concept to fish tank reality no matter the motivation








Beetles have a history of contributing to crazy and wierd show car ideas. They make for good conversation pieces if nothing else about it makes sense


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*

LOL this is so cool!!!!


----------



## GinsterDub (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*

that's kinda crazy


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (GinsterDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GinsterDub* »_that's kinda crazy

I can sooo rock that LOL


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*

Amateurs. At least the fish in the headlight will get a lot less wear-and-tear than _this _poor rascal:


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (Boogety Boogety)*

OMG... back from the dead, eh?!







I posted this thread up almost 3 years ago!!!


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_OMG... back from the dead, eh?!







I posted this thread up almost 3 years ago!!!
















i wasn't here in '06 so i'm very happy i got to see this thread LOL


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbuggy* »_
i wasn't here in '06 so i'm very happy i got to see this thread LOL

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

